# Fished the PFRA With a few wins



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Had a great time fishing the PFRA. The kids (boys and girls) put on a great show. The faces on them says it all. Nothing but smiles was the plan of the day.What a great tournament for the kids.Our crew for the open division was B-rad,Tim,Wayne and myself. We left out of Pensacola pass to some snotty head seas saturday morning. Heading to the SSW in hopes of finding a few groupers and AJ's. Again we chugged along at 15 knots enjoying the quiet ride. About 25miles or so out we happen upon a 1000 gallon tank just floating along in 135 feet of water. We quickly put two lines out and trolled past it. Aahoo wahoo. But it was short lived. Okay is this the way the trip is going to be. We seen lots of smaller dolphin and tripletail around it. But that was not our target for today. Continue to the south and came upon another fishy area. This time a combo with 32 oz weigt was deployed. Fish on<>?. About a 40 pound bull is going nuts in the air. We do not know what happen but the line was cut just in front of the trolling weight.The dolphin continue to grayhound with the weight attach but we just could not get to it fast enough.(quiet boat now). WE reach our first deep spot in 260 feet and we are marking lots of fish on the bottom and mid colum. Tim shoots a jig down and it's hook up with a 30 pound or so aj. Brad same thing.Wayne same thing. Me same thing. All the aj's were butes. Tim, some how gets a cigar down once tothe bottom and up comes a 1st place triggerfish. That spot has always held lots of good size gags. But like red snapper taking over spots I guess the AJ's are also taking over spots. WE just could not get a baitdown thur the AJ's schools. Off to another spot in 720 feet. There we were able to pull up 16 nice grade of snowy's. Trolled the elbow areajust north of it and was able to pick up some tuna.Final results. First,Second,Third Place Grouper. First,Second,Third Place AJ's. First place trigger. Second,Third Place Tuna. And First Place Boney. Donated the catch for the fish fry that was held at the awards ceramony. The PFRA took a few pictures of the catch. A few pictures in the post below. Gene


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job and thanks for the report


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys sure wish I could have been there. A Recess trip without fish cleaning I wouldn't know how to act. 

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I would have loved to have found that huge tank in deeper water. That's the biggest piece of debris I've seen so far. Oh, and that bull dolphin was going nuts with that islander/balleyhoo combo still secured in it's jaw. It continued to jump for about 60 seconds after the line parted. Wenormally use a downriggerin lieuof a trolling weight, but Wayne definitely maintained tension on the line...so not sure how the weight came back around to hit the line or if that is even what happened. That will probably remain a mystery. The AJs were pretty thick at one of our stops. The one I caught ate a large blue runner. I was a little bit suprised that bait only produced a 30lb fish.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations Team Recess!!!!!! You guys had a very nice haul of fish, like always:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JLiv45 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great Job on the tournament, yall surely took the bottom class. I thought it was pretty fun we entered the tournament late Friday night at gb tackle when we picked up some ballyhoos and found it was at the launch we frequent. My little brother Joe was the pelagic king yesterday; he was pretty excited weighing in those fish being it was his first tournament ever. We faired well on the day 3 wahoo, 1 nice mahi and 1 decent blackin Saturday morning at the elbow. We would have liked to done some bottom bumping but we were only able to do a half day on Saturday.

Josh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Josh I would agree it was a good tournament. Congrates on your wins. See you next year, for it. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great job Recess. I can't believe you all won the Grouper Division!!!!! :shedevil

Saw you all working the floating tank, and when I gotcha on the radio I don't think you had been working it very much. 

I thought that thing was a boat at first. :doh


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

great job guys.:bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

good job guy's here are some pics! the rest are on the web site enjoy and thanks 

scot














































awesome!!!!!!!! fish on!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on the wins guys.:clap and thanks for the fish donations they fed a lot of hungry fishermen and workers. good luck next year.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man - you guys had a great haul....and that's just the ones you carried up from the boat. Great job!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

:clapcongrats Recess!! :clap


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *NaClH2O (9/21/2009)*Great job guys sure wish I could have been there. A Recess trip without fish cleaning I wouldn't know how to act.
> 
> Rob


 Okay you will get your wish saturday. To the cleaning table with you.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the catch and wins. We all had a great time at the event and thanks for all your support.


----------

